# Perdido Sunday Afternoon



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Fished for a couple hours before sunset Sunday afternoon. Caught the Red Fish and Whiting out deep, and the Black Drum in close where the Whiting should have been. Also caught some CATFISH!!! Fun couple of hours. 

Everthing caught on pompano rigs with fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great looking fish Joe!!! Thanks again, I love my Penn!!!! UGLY


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice fish.. good to hear somebody is catching them!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! I've been to sorry to make myself go lately, I need to get off my but and go.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

GO JOE !!!! Nice catch brother...Didn't hook up on the patriot yet ;( ...But it sure is smooth...thanks again...can't wait to put it on the custom...oops shhhh..


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice work Joe. Now I am definitely regretting not going. Thanks again for the reel!!!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice work Joe! Were You on Johnson's beach?


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*perdido key*

nice bunch of fish! if you don t mind me asking what rod is that?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Guynamedtom said:


> Nice work Joe! Were You on Johnson's beach?


I was more toward the state line. 



> if you don t mind me asking what rod is that?


My favorite rod...Carolina Cast Pro 12 footer by Tommy Farmer. Lite and strong. I striped it down and wrapped a plate seat on it for a quick beach change as needed. I've been known to blow up a reel or two.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*perdido key*

what do you feel is the sweet spot with that rod ?I think Jim C might have told me you may blow up a reel every now and then


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

matt c said:


> I think Jim C might have told me you may blow up a reel every now and then


...and I thought Jim was my friend!?!? LOL! I got this rod from Jim. Sweet spot for me is 3-4 oz. Loads easy and is very consistent. I'm planning to order another CCP blank and get it ready for Pompano season. 

BTW...completely sold on the Avet with the magnetic cast control. Got a second on order. Great combination of strength and speed, and the mag easily handles 4 ounces.

I landed the Red pictured above on this setup. 20# mono, 30# mono shock leader, 20# fluoro leader with #2 Owner Mutu Light circles. I love light tackle fishing!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Extremely nice Red Joe! I intend to get out to the beach soon and try my luck. Looking forward to that Spring run. I might be interested in another 12' rod for pompano season...might try out something other than the Ugly Stiks. Ideas? Still haven't used that suped-up 9/0. Need to soon. Tight lines!!!! YRM


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Best bang for the buck in my book right now is the Ande Tournament Surf. They're light, smaller diameter and hold up well. You can find them at WalMart or Dick's on occasion. I haven't tried the new Penn Prevail, but like what I see. Star Rod Ariel has a good price point. Bass Pro's store brand is a great rod, but breaks the $100 mark. Our friend Dave has an Okuma you ought to look at. Can't remember the name of it, but he loves it and it fits the small diameter, super light model. 

Be happy for you to cast any of mine. Pompano67 has a 12 foot Wright and McGill on the beach the other day. Loaded easily and cast long. Not sure what he paid for it, but nice cast.

I've got a couple of short surf rods listed right now. 8 foot Penn Power Stick and American Rodsmith's Surf. Either will out perform the large diameter, heavy surf rods. Check the "Fishing Gear For Sale" section.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Picked up another Perdido Bull on New Years Day...only bite we got.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why you should start hunting, Joe. We hunted 4 days and saw nothing! If you hunted, you wouldn't have to worry about seeing so much wild game.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jspooney said:


> That's why you should start hunting, Joe. We hunted 4 days and saw nothing! If you hunted, you wouldn't have to worry about seeing so much wild game.


Bummer! Let's go fishing!


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*perdido key*

nice fish is that a tica reel on that rod? how do you like it?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Tica Caiman Wasabi 200. Sweet purpose built surf reel. I have one for sale on PFF.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

As always nice Joe..Did I understand you right? You wanted to sell ME your TF for 10 bucks?? Wow what a great guy !!!! LOL I wish.. The W&M 12' I have is a surf custom a friend of ours ordered for me. A bit over the 100 mark..But worth every dime. But we all know who has the best toys....POMPANO JOE ...it's ok POMPANO JOE I won't tell anyone it's you brother (POMPANO JOE) haha


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The Wasabi and my Breakaway rod have a new home. Had to catch this beast on an Ambassadeur 5500 C3 (mod). Big fish, light tackle...got to love it!

And yes, Pomp67, that's my Tommy Farmer!

Many thanks to Jim and Kevin for the photos and the landing assit.


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a couple more pics Joe. Thanks again for all the great tips yesterday, looking forward to fishing with you again in the future.


----------

